# boycott Betta abuse: please don,t sut this doe this is something i believe in.



## eicg (Sep 27, 2013)

Dear everyone, i have decided to start boycott Betta abuse. I would like anyone who could or will boycott buying Betta from petco, petsmart, and any other store that mistreats these poor baby's. They are living things to and those small cups are terrible for them they should not be sold in those and should not be kept in small vases to live about a week before another one is meant to replace them. The should not be kept in places like that! please boycott for a week, a month, a year, forever. We have to be there voices so please don't let them suffer anymore. Also please don't buy the tiny Betta cage/habitats. how would you like to be kept in one of those. And stop Betta fighting they feel pain to. Most of these stores that treat them the worst have thousands/millions of dollars they could at lest afford to put them in 1 gallon of water. Thank You and please no hate this is my opinion and i want it to change im standing up for what i believe in.
please Google Betta abuse and go to images.


----------



## Darcyroach (Feb 7, 2014)

I'm with you on this 

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Darcyroach (Feb 7, 2014)

Mind if I repost this on instagram?

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## eicg (Sep 27, 2013)

That would be great to post it on instagram!


----------

